# BA sprue pics



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

alright I stumbled upon these pictures and am lead to beleive that they are infact the new blood angels (yet to be released) sprues

one is the new plastic death company
the other is new plastic sanguinary guard

it looks like alot can be accomplished with those spues seeing as there is way more stuff than you can actually outfit a 5 man unit with, so hopefully we'll all find creative ways to save money.

Oh! and heres the actual BA codex cover


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

i was certain the sanguinary would be metal! I can see the death co being the basis for a lot of vanguard conversions well mine at least


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The cover looks YUCK! but the spures look oh so good, somehow i think this makes up for the WD codex for Blood Angels.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

oh man I can't wait. I'm going to be so broke when they come out....


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

WINGS! There are sets of plastic wings?! That is sweeeeeeeeeeet. The Codex front cover I'm not that impressed by however.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

i like the cover. it isnt the best but it is ok. but the cover is not what i care about, it is what is inside. if the fluff and stats and points suck..............


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep, they are the new sprues... in fact, here's the video!


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

They talk about the detail but I wish they would have shown some of it. Beside that the look good and I can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

BrotherYorei said:


> i like the cover. it isnt the best but it is ok. but the cover is not what i care about, it is what is inside. if the fluff and stats and points suck..............


Please elaborate on "suck". At first I'm figuring you're just crying "codex creep" but now I see that you play BA, so are you saying things are too cheap and too weak? I really don't understand, from what I've heard I'm pretty excited. I know we have a lot of expensive models that we can put on the table but I like that. Maybe it's just because I only play for fun, but I have no problem with putting 1/3rd the number of models on the table to what my opponent has. Sure elite MEQ can die just fine to volume of fire and expensive HQs can only be in once place at a time. That's just fine by me. I'll put my 35 models on a denied flank attack against anything and chew through it in CC, and if I lose then I'll lose fighting to the last elite, over-priced, super solder.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I actualy like the Cover, it looks detailed and good artwork. You could have the Dark Eldar codex, am I right?

@Wax - I think Brotheryorei means that he would like the BA units to have nice stats and abilities, which they should, they are Space marines after all. And lovely fluff would be nice, there is much that can be done with the Blood Angels fluff wise and I would like to see that thick Codex do them justice (Did you hear that thud in the video?!).

And I will deffinantly be buying some of those sprues (sprews. lol.) They looked lovely even from that distance, plastic wings and all those fancy bits. You can bet that I will own a set of those upgrades and Sanguinary guard sprues, even if they are to fill my bits box.

All in all, I think that this is a great addition to any Blood Angels and even Space Marine players Army. Now if we could just get a price on all of that.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks nice indeed...and I thought the DA sprues were great...


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the fact that they the BA have all these wings to add to there minis. Could use some of those for my DA.:so_happy:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Maverick421 said:


> I love the fact that they the BA have all these wings to add to there minis. Could use some of those for my DA.:so_happy:


Just don't forget to paint it black. 

I wonder if the wings could be modified to fit a crucified pose... would look lovely on a Chaos Undivided icon on top of a temple... or maybe the Sacrifical Grounds... decisions, decisions...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Maverick421 said:


> I love the fact that they the BA have all these wings to add to there minis. Could use some of those for my DA.:so_happy:


My DA are going to be sporting several pairs of those wings as well.:good:


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

It's not actually a Death Company sprue, it's just a Blood Angel sprue in general. Notice the Bolters? Also, I've heard reports of them having a Melta-Pistol.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

ive seen the melta pistol on the DC fellas on the website


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

i was in my local GW today when the black box with the Blood Angels sprues and dex came in.
Now while i gawped at the sprues it was the dex which really got my attention. 
There were some pretty amazing things, ranging from deep stiking Land Raiders, to Baal Predators that have a flamestorm cannon and and the Scout special rules.
The best things were the monsters that are the characters. While i cant remember specifics, there are a few things that caught my attention.
Lemartes makes your Death Company lose they shall know no fear, and gain Fearless and Relentless on a roll of 1.
Captain Tycho comes with 2 stat lines, Normal Tycho or Death Company Tycho.
Mephiston is horrible, he knows all the psychic powers and has 4 Attacks, 5 wounds, Strength 6 or 7 not sure, weapon skill 6. One of the psychic powers makes him strength 10. Another means he can move like he has a jump pack, couple this with the fact that he has fleet, 24" of movement! 
Gabriel Seth is nasty and can forgo making an attack and carve an arc through every model in base contact with his Strength 7 rending chainsword.
I was told alot more but a few hours shopping and driving home have dulled my memory.
But all the stores are doing a BA preview on saturday.
I'm ordering mine tomorrow.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Broken said:


> It's not actually a Death Company sprue, it's just a Blood Angel sprue in general. Notice the Bolters?


it is a death company sprue, death company can have bolters, plus the fact practically everything has an X on it gives the game away, plus the fact there on the GW website for the death company


----------

